# Wilhelmus à Brakel on the origin of the natural knowledge of God



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 20, 2020)

Question: Where do the natural knowledge of God and morality originate?

Answer: They do not originate from a new gift which God bestowed upon man after he lost the image of God. There is not a word in Scripture to suggest this. Reason neither teaches this, nor does necessity require it. It is also not a remnant of the image of God in its narrower sense, which consists of spiritual knowledge, righteousness, and holiness. It is a remnant, however, of the image of God in its wider sense, as far as this refers to the subject or essence of the image of God itself. In order to understand this correctly one must consider what the image of God actually is as well as what belongs to it. At the appropriate place these matters shall be discussed more extensively. ...

For more, see Wilhelmus à Brakel on the origin of the natural knowledge of God.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

